# Trail Cam



## Bergy (Apr 3, 2008)

Im looking at picking up a trail cam. Ive never used one so any advice on buying a decent one would be greatly appreciated. 
I do have a few questions. Does the flash on the camera spook game away from the area or should I go with an IR type? How many mega pixels? I dont want to frame the pictures so Im not inclined to buy an 8 megapixel camera. Whats the best mega pixel? I dont have a huge budget... the less I spend the happier my wife will be. Which cam in your opinion is the best cam for the money?


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Flash doesn't seem to spook game, but it does let people know where your camera is. I'm using two Leaf River cameras. I spent the big bucks and got the IR7SS late last year. It's the only camera on the market that has audio with the video, and it takes video at night. Leaf Rivers are the most secure camera I've found. The bar across the front, and the metal bracket means that nobody is getting in to my camera unless they brought a workshop along to cut the locks, chains, and cable.

Fishrmn


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Do fish use trails?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

www.chasingame.com is a great resource on cams.

-DallanC


----------



## Bergy (Apr 3, 2008)

Chaser said:


> Do fish use trails?


  Opps.. just realized this should have gone into the Hunting equipment section..... but what the heck.... where I currently live in Virginia, we do have this fish nicknamed the "Frankenfish" or the Snakehead fish. They are an envasive species from Asia. They are known to come on dry land and travel to other bodies of water. So Yeah.... I guess a trail cam could work on that fish.... :lol:

Here is a picture of one..... not a trailcam photo.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Ahhh, get it away! What a creepy fish! :shock:


----------

